# December 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jan 15, 2022)

Congratulations to @K9Kirk for "Red-shouldered Hawk."


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 15, 2022)

Great shot and a well-deserved winner.....


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 15, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @K9Kirk for "Red-shouldered Hawk."


Congratulations, Kirk.  Well done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 15, 2022)

Thank you all very much, it's an honor and pleasure to be chosen.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 15, 2022)

Congrats, Kirk. There were many very good submissions this month.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 15, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats, Kirk. There were many very good submissions this month.


Thank you, Dean, I appreciate it.


----------



## PJM (Jan 15, 2022)

Well deserved Kirk.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 15, 2022)

Congrats!  Great shot Kirk


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 15, 2022)

PJM said:


> Well deserved Kirk.


Thank you, Pete!



CherylL said:


> Congrats!  Great shot Kirk


Thank you, CherylL!


----------



## Lez325 (Jan 16, 2022)

Great shot and a well deserved win Kirk  

Lse


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 16, 2022)

Lez325 said:


> Great shot and a well deserved win Kirk
> 
> Lse


Thank you, Lez.


----------

